
Atlanta's TechOperators raising $100M+ venture capital fund - JSeymourATL
https://www.bizjournals.com/atlanta/news/2018/02/19/atlantas-techperators-raising-100-million-venture.html
======
JSeymourATL
Sorry about BizJournals paywall.

Here's TechOperator's website >
[https://www.techoperators.com/](https://www.techoperators.com/)

